# Beginner Kit



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

My father in law got this for me over the weekend, 9'0" 5wthttp://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20457&hasJS=true and was curious as to the quaility of the line on it. Im casting ok for a beginner I think. Im getting about 20-30 foot casts and just trying to get it down. I was out at Holmes Creek last night give it a try. If there are any kind souls in the area that would allow me to tag along on a trip and give me constructive criticism, Id be very grateful.

In hindsight, I guess I should have pushed for the Echo start up rig...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a good beginner set up.
The line not the highest grade, but will do fine for a few years.
One thing that I would suggest, is to put a drop of super glue on the end of the line. This will stop water from soaking through and causing the fly line to sink at the tip.
As you learn how to load the rod and shoot the line out, you will begin to make longer casts.
To do this, you will pull some line off of the reel and as you cast, you will let the excess line run out through the guides.
Hard to explain, but easy to show.
Good luck with the new set up and have fun on the water.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

shoulda got a custom rod  

It takes time, but instruction is good. Remember it's all about physics. The direction of your casting arc when you stop your forward or backward cast is the same direction your line is going to follow. If it's parallel with the ground you'll get a parallel cast etc. The idea is to let your rod load with energy, that is what casts the line. If you begin your forward cast before the line has a chance to load your rod from your back cast then you're going to loose all of the energy. Make sure that line straightens out all the way to load the rod before you begin your next casting stroke. I was taught to watch my line, you have to turn your head backwards to watch the back cast, you do this during practice sessions. You will eventually get accustomed to feeling the rod load and will instinctively know when to start that next stroke.

I'll throw an invite out next time I get out.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Well put itchys, and welcome aboard.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey thanks to both of you, I appreciate it. I was doing exactly that icthys, ie watching the line on the back cast trying to let it straighten out without hanging up(and mashing my flies), then with a big arm snap forward in the classic 10-2 arc. I might have rushed a few, but being the the perfectionist that I am, I was expecting better of myself after some pratice at home. I was concerned about the line as it doesnt seem very supple(are the supposed to be?) and though that it might have been a limiting factor in casting. Ive seen some line conditioners at sportsmans and was curious as to their worth also. While Im asking, what would be some good flies to have on hand for the Ogden and Weber particularly, and the size. I saw what the report on the board at sportsmans says, but Ill like to hear it from the guys on the water here. 

I almost forgot, on those tight rivers should I rely more on a roll cast for now as a beginner and then worry about mending the line as I work it?

Thanks again,
Tim


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

icthys said:


> shoulda got a custom rod


Oh? I am seriously thinking about it. I got a little more stashed in my squirrel hidey hole. I also wouldnt mind taking a rod building class for a fee....

I got this kit as a early christmas present from my father in law spur of the moment at cabela's so I cant really complain....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Waltny, I give fly fishing lessons at Hill AFB.
Signup for the next class in right now if you are interested.
Contact the Outdoor Rec folks for more information.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Ill have to check on that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

waltny said:


> I was concerned about the line as it doesnt seem very supple(are the supposed to be?) and though that it might have been a limiting factor in casting. Ive seen some line conditioners at sportsmans and was curious as to their worth also. While Im asking, what would be some good flies to have on hand for the Ogden and Weber particularly, and the size. I saw what the report on the board at sportsmans says, but Ill like to hear it from the guys on the water here.
> 
> I almost forgot, on those tight rivers should I rely more on a roll cast for now as a beginner and then worry about mending the line as I work it?
> 
> ...


I just wanted to try to get these questions back out there again as the conversation got away from it. Thanks


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

waltny said:


> waltny said:
> 
> 
> > I was concerned about the line as it doesnt seem very supple(are the supposed to be?) and though that it might have been a limiting factor in casting. Ive seen some line conditioners at sportsmans and was curious as to their worth also. While Im asking, what would be some good flies to have on hand for the Ogden and Weber particularly, and the size. I saw what the report on the board at sportsmans says, but Ill like to hear it from the guys on the water here.
> ...


In my experience the quality of the line doesn't have a major effect on casting, it's how you use the line and rod together. A good line will help improve distance once you already know how to cast well. The one thing about an inexpensive line is it could have memory issues which means it keeps the looping effect from being on the reel. An easy solution is to grab that line and give it a good stretch to straighten it out.

I think you are just fine with the line you have. I suspect it's the same line I got for my brother when I built him his rod and I didn't find anything wrong with it.

Use that roll cast on those smaller rivers. I use it just as much as a regular cast.


----------



## wishin (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D can you give a little more information on registering for your class?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

icthys,
Would you suggest any of the line conditioners? 

The line problem I am having it just what you mentioned and will I have to keep stretching it as I fish(would putting any heat on it help)? 

Lastly, I will be looking to build a lake and river specific rods. I know you do this for a business and make money for it, but I see this as an excellent way to stay busy over the winter when Im not on the ice. Ill send you a pm and see if we can work something out.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

waltny said:


> icthys,
> Would you suggest any of the line conditioners?
> 
> The line problem I am having it just what you mentioned and will I have to keep stretching it as I fish(would putting any heat on it help)?
> ...


The conditioner is like applying a conditioner to your leather seats. It keeps the line in good condition for a longer period of time. As for the line memory I think you're stuck with it, I do think it will relax over time and the more you use it.


----------

